
Fully Working Server in Abandoned Building [video] - anticensor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlvbcZEaIB4
======
Rjevski
TLDR: Not really a server room.

Just an old pile of rust phone switch/PBX, and a computer that was used to
configure it.

~~~
anticensor
Used original title per rules.

